# Looked at a boat impressions of a Spirit 28



## bmacfarquhar (Jan 12, 2010)

I went to see a Spirit 28 today and wanted to discuss what I saw. The boat seemed quite good overall however there was a nasty looking crack in the bulb keel with rust leeking out. It appeared to be an encapsulated bulb and there were places where the gel coat was falling off. I have a feeling rust pouring out of a crack of an encapsulated keel is a bad sign.

The other thing is theres no way it has the claimed standing headroom was banging my head in the cabin and felt scrunched up.

The two of these make me inclined to look for a bigger, roomier boat.

This one is priced quite cheaply and the hull, decks and rigging look great and most of the hardware looks good too. I bet she would be easy to get ready but the headroom and keel issues I dont think can be remedied.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

If there is a crack visible in all likelyhood the keel is a bolt on. Check the bilge for keel bolts. If it was encapsulated and was cracked as you say it should probably have fallen off.


----------



## bmacfarquhar (Jan 12, 2010)

I realize I have contradicted myself. The bulb keel is a bolt on - I couldn't get to the keel bolts as it was subzero weather and the bilge was frozen but unless the owner's a total liar which I doubt he said hes seen the keel bolts and they look fine. The crack must have been in the fiberglass containing the bulb keel and there definitely seemed to be rust coming out of the cracks in the bulb. There also seemed to be areas where the raw keel was exposed. I suppose this rusty fluid leaking out of the cracked fiberglass in the keel could come from many different sources? Could it be the keelbolts themselves rusting away? I want to post photographs but am not sure this forum allows it - do I have to post them on like facebook or something and post the link here?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

You can't post photos until you have 10 posts. You can go to the song thread here http://www.sailnet.com/forums/off-topic/30244-song-chain.html
and build up your posts to 10 fast.
Here's a link to the Spirit 28 site Glastron Spirit 28 Sailboat - Spirit28 Home Page There is a lot of information on this site. There was also a European Spirit 28 but they are not related, different companies and designers. The American one was built for a Glastron by North American Yachts in Texas.
If this is the boat the specs state a bolted on lead keel. The rust could be from the keel bolts but it's not the lead. If the keel was glassed over it could be keel bolt rust seeping between the fiberglass and the lead and coming out a crack. Pictures would help. Under the floorboards in the cabin you'll see the keel bolts and that should tell you if they're stainless or mild steel.


----------

